# This should be named WD-41



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*If this stuff is half as good as the ad makes it seem someone is going to get really rich.*


*Remember WD-40, This is WD-41 check it out.*
 

http://www.youtube.com/embed/IPM8OR6W6WE?feature


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice, I wonder if it would last on a shovel, to keep the clay and mud off.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Spray my car and work truck and never have to clean em again. Lol


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Far from cheap also.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

question is how long will it last on the material before it needs to be resprayed.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Causes cancer in California, I bet.


You wash yer drawers in it and you'd never have to change em.

Spray it on yer butt and never have to wipe!!


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> Causes cancer in California, I bet.
> 
> 
> You wash yer drawers in it and you'd never have to change em.
> ...


everything causes cancer in california. ive read the packaging on channel locks before and it says they cause cancer in california


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> question is how long will it last on the material before it needs to be resprayed.


Zactly what I was thinking


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

It's a mirracle!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I wonder if it would keep poo stains off the sides of the toilet.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

This has been around awhile, somebody buy some and tell us how it works for you.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thats called Gods Pee


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

dclarke said:


> everything causes cancer in california. ive read the packaging on channel locks before and it says they cause cancer in california


Good enough reason not to move to Cali.


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

put it on a sewer cam


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Isn't that kinda like scotch guard on steroids?


----------



## makiro (Apr 11, 2013)

Or keep an STD off your pecker? Never know, lol.


----------

